# Private Conversation



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Hi Guys

For some reason I can't seem to send anyone a PM.

Anyone else having the same issue?

Found a solution?

I have logged out and logged back in and that has not made any difference.


Thanks,
BhavZ


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

BhavZ said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> For some reason I can't seem to send anyone a PM.
> 
> ...



No problems for me...

@Gizmo any ideas?


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

I seems like I can reply to them but cant start a pm with anyone

Error Message: You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.

Looks like it is a permissions thing.


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/15)

It works for me. Can you provide a screenshot as to what happens?


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> It works for me. Can you provide a screenshot as to what happens?


Thanks Gizmo
Using Chrome as my browser


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/15)

Try again please.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Try again please.


Whoop Whoop

It works, thanks @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/15)

Okay test one more time. Just testing a few things.


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Okay test one more time. Just testing a few things.


Tested again

Can get into the conversation window


----------



## Gizmo (10/4/15)

okay good stuff. Let me know any issues arises.


----------



## BhavZ (10/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> okay good stuff. Let me know any issues arises.


Will do

Thanks man, appreciate the speedy response.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

